# My platy is sick, please save my tank!



## Spades (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a sick platy that is pretty much a goner, but I would like to find out what she had so that I can know if my whole tank is at risk...

She was a very active and healthy fish until she started laying at the bottom of the tank... I guess it was her swim bladder, but she didn't ever spin around, she just had to keep swimming upward to stay afloat. She kept eating and didn't mind swimming around, but had to rest at the bottom every once in a while. I thought she could recover in the tank, since I don't have a spare heater for a hospital tank. Her poo started to turn clear and has been clear pretty consistently ever since. I looked up different types of parasites and none seem to fit the description. She has no outward spots or sores. She only wanted to eat small pieces of food and then lost her appetite altogether. She now has a crooked spine. I treated the tank with pimafix during all this, because it is supposed to kill bacterial infections (just in case, plus it is the only medicine I have). She has been sick for a week or so.

Does anyone know what this is??? Please help!!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Can you provide more information about the tank please? Size, how long has it been set up, other tank mates, planted, etc. The levels of ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate would be a great help as well.


----------



## Spades (Aug 10, 2012)

My tank is a 20 gallon long, planted, set up 2 months ago, but I'm sure it is fully cycled, I used the water from the tank I had before with the same filter, gravel, ornaments, etc. I don't have the water levels, but I have been changing 2-4 gallons every 3 days.
I have a smaller pleco, a male betta, 3 danios, and 6 platies including the dying one and a new fry. I have some ghost shrimp in there as well which are super low maintenance to my relief. I also add aquarium salt, which is supposed to help with lots of fish illnesses supposedly. 
I failed to mention that I took the sick one out and she's in a smaller glass container by herself.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You've described a bacterial infection - an internal one, in that fish. You will have to watch two things - the other fish in case it is something that could spread (as well as the usual water quality, water changes, etc);
yourself - be cautious if you have open cuts etc, just in case as there are fish pathogens that can cause a person some annoyance (not more) and you don't want to be careless. Rubber gloves might be an idea, when you put your hand in with the sick fish. 
Cat diseases are a serious and common problem to human health- fish diseases very very rarely affect us, but it's always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Spades (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you! The only thing I don't understand is why the poor platy didn't get better after I treated the tank with pimafix... I started treatment as soon as she showed symptoms, and I've noticed clear poo with some of my other platies recently too. They don't seem sick, but one of them will only eat bloodworms instead of his regular food.

Also development with the sick platy: when I separated her, she released small yellow spheres, and when I took a closer look at them, I can see 2 black dots! I only assume it was unborn babies she released due to stress from sickness. Also, her stomach has hollowed out and her respiration has increased a lot... poor girl. I don't know if these are also signs of a bacterial infection?

Is it possible the new fry I found could have been hers? 48 hours seems like a long wait, but none of my other platies are pregnant, and I have been keeping a close eye on them...


----------

